# TUG video guide #2: The four main features of TUG!



## TUGBrian (Jul 2, 2015)

Hope you all enjoy, this will be used in the new member email/help to better familiarize TUGGERS (and those who just find the website) as to the four main key features that TUG provides to all Timeshare owners!


https://youtu.be/LlRHgsgKn8Y


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 3, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 3, 2015)

Outstanding and very helpful.


----------



## travs2 (Jul 3, 2015)

Great work!  Thanks


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jul 4, 2015)

That is a very well done video.


----------



## Conjoan (Jul 5, 2015)

*Excellent Video*

I really appreciate the video.  Very well done and very helpful.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 5, 2015)

thank you so much for the kind words!

i hope they keep getting better, going to try to do one a week from here on out!


----------



## adewar (Jul 6, 2015)

An excellent informative video.  Thank you.


----------



## Karen G (Jul 6, 2015)

That's a very cool feature, Brian.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 6, 2015)

Post #8 is very telling. A first post from a PAID Member- even though they've been registered for years. THAT shows how helpful the videos are.

Good Move, Brian & helpers!

Jim


----------



## brendastarr (Jul 10, 2015)

*Video #2*

Brian,

Excellent video. Plan on having my husband watch. Is there a Video #1?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 10, 2015)

yes maam, and a 3!

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=228762

ill organize them into a sticky here in a bit.


----------

